# Fish Eggs anyone ?



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I love fish eggs but have not had the opportunity the past few years to cook ones that I retrieve fresh from a fish.

This morning I fried them up with eggs and they were great. I was just wondering if anybody out there has any different ideas on cooking up fresh roe?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Coat with salt and a lot of black pepper. Roll in white corn meal. Fry in bacon grease until lightly browned, or Wesson if someone in the house has a problem with bacon grease. 

Goes best with eggs for breakfast like you did. Yum!
.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sea urchins*

Ive eaten sea urchin eggs before, or UNI as its called.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Coat with salt and a lot of black pepper. Roll in white corn meal. Fry in bacon grease until lightly browned, or Wesson if someone in the house has a problem with bacon grease.
> 
> Goes best with eggs for breakfast like you did. Yum!
> .


Man I know thats good but I am watching my cholesterol (and I want to watch it go down  )

Everyone in our house (including our 5 year) is a pork fat lover  I just have to be more careful how often I eat it.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Another good way is to add them with the fish in an asian spicey soup.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Man I know thats good but I am watching my cholesterol (and I want to watch it go down  )
> 
> Everyone in our house (including our 5 year) is a pork fat lover  I just have to be more careful how often I eat it.


Hmmm... hate to bring ya bad news, but the bacon grease is only part of the problem. Fish roe is loaded with colesterol. One of the bad boys if you're watching it. Fish is cool, but their roe is not.  
.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Hmmm... hate to bring ya bad news, but the bacon grease is only part of the problem. Fish roe is loaded with colesterol. One of the bad boys if you're watching it. Fish is cool, but their roe is not.
> .


Roe and eggs.    

Of course it's bad for ya, Bubba. 

It tastes good.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> Another good way is to add them with the fish in an asian spicey soup.


Not a bad idea ... maybe next time. However that job goes to the backbone meat and the head for this baby! Its not a hot soup but its a tangy (Tamarind based) filipino soup (YUM)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Hmmm... hate to bring ya bad news, but the bacon grease is only part of the problem. Fish roe is loaded with colesterol. One of the bad boys if you're watching it. Fish is cool, but their roe is not.
> .


Oh well ... its not like I'll catch a cow with roe every week from here on out so I guess its OK. Thing is I just got back from my quarterly allowance of pork fat ( cracker barrel breakfast ). Maybe I'll hit the elliptical trainer and the oatmeal extra hard the next two weeks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ...Thing is I just got back from my quarterly allowance of pork fat ( cracker barrel breakfast ). Maybe I'll hit the elliptical trainer and the oatmeal extra hard the next two weeks


Mmmmm... pooorrkk faaatt... 

I'm from the south originally and was raised on lard and bacon grease. I'm thankful I don't have genetic colesterol issues because I still cook with both. 50/50 lard/Wesson for deep fat, and bacon grease for just about every thing else. Keep a cup in the fridge.
.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

bubba blue I would be honered to eat at your house anytime 

mmmmmm bacon
MATT


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Speaking of pork fat...

Everybody ought to try a lard/Wesson deep fat fish fry at least once. You won't die from one time.  

You old timers remember when McDonalds french fries were to die for? That's why.

100% lard is better but is a real pain to deep fry with because its window of good cooking temperature is too narrow. Too low, food's greasy. Too high, well, call the fire department.  Cutting it 50/50 with Wesson raises the flambe temp up to where its managable. 

I use a propane cooker with a good regulator so I can keep the temp between 360-375deg. Be careful because anything over 400 isn't good. Use a thermometer and if you see any smoke coming off the grease, turn it down!!!

The lard won't keep like used oil will. Dump when done.

Sounds like a pain, but I guarantee you will love "anything" you cook in it. Fish, shrimp, scallops, french fries, hush puppies, fried chicken, you name it.  Millions of southern grandma's can't be wrong.  
.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I am not one to fuss over some lard grease here and there and yes it does taste so much better cooking in it.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am a lard a$$ myself   I love lard, bacon grease, etc BUT I also want to live longer than both of my parents did (65 both). Two years ago I was 213 and Choloesterol of 280 and blood pressure not bad but borderline. I am now 187, cholesterol is just above 200 (I still have a ways to go) and blood pressure is great. I feel great comparatively so I know I am on the right track. I don't cut out things completely (thats ludicrous) I simply cut back and watch the labels and of course exercise more.

Although I do miss them good french fries and fried chicken in that lard .... oh well peanut oil, canola oil, and olive oil is my life now.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*White Perch roe:*

I do the cornmeal with paprika, salt, & pepper and hot oil bath. OMG, that's so good!!!

I fished with few buddies in the past at Matapeake in January & February, usually after work (yeah, in the temps around 20's). Some of the biggest white perch I've caught are around that time of year and also, that's when they're full of roe. I think the last time I hunted for them was 2 yrs ago with Huntsman.

I like the White Perch roe better than anyfish...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*don't say ewwwww*

That would be totally gay............ 

The milt is also verrrry good rolled in seasoned flour and fried in bacon fat


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Big Rad said:


> That would be totally gay............
> 
> The milt is also verrrry good rolled in seasoned flour and fried in bacon fat


yikes.




Jesse


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

The eggs is very high in protien. As well as the eggs the fish head itself is very good depending on the fish. King salmon and bluefish heads are great to eat and knaw at when cooked in the oven or over fire. The best is the cheek meat. I like to cook blues and salmon on the grill or the oven and like it crispy. To some it may sound a bit hard to swallow but knawing on a crispy salted fish head is quite tastey.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> The milt is also verrrry good rolled in seasoned flour and fried in bacon fat




oaosdhflkajph! i think i just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*dat is nasty*

throwing up in your mouth.

you have got to try it.  The milt that is. Hey if'n you gonna regurgitate food it can it be much worse?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*check this out*

 http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=280036


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh.. excuse me... i always thought of milt, as well you know... the "creamofsumyoungguy". i thought you guys were somehow harvesteing fish semen and frying it.... 

yeah but its cool im down with that now.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

And you guys are saying we eat crazy stuffs.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Milt..The spermatic fluid of fishes. Got to pass on this one .


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

From the link above:

"They have a gentle flavour, with a *strange texture *that is reminiscent of soft putty, of all things".

"Strange Texture". You Think? I wonder what that "Strange Texture" is  I'll eat all sorts of stuff, but this I will not do.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

The responses on here to white roe have been hillarious. Bottom line is: "OMG! If I admit to eating white fish roe, somebody'll think I'm GAY!  "

I used to eat it years ago but stopped because I didn't care for the texture of the white variety. The flavor isn't bad. Pretty similar to yellow roe.

Jeeze, people... it all tastes like fish.   
.


----------

